# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  socio para crianza de animales

## agricultor II

_senores tengo hectareas disponibles de terreno en la zona de oxapampa me gustaria contactar con alguna persona interesada en criar ganado vacuno, ganado porcino o pavos para ser comercializados en lima dichos terrenos tienes pastizal y agua todo el año. responder aqui o al email , yasashii0405@outlook.com._Temas similares: Vendemos Broza de Alcachofa para animales bovinos SE REQUIERE VENDEDOR CON CARTERA DE CLIENTE PARA MOLINO DE ALIMENTO BALANCEADO PARA ANIMALES Artículo: Cumbre del Aspa abriría mercado árabe para envíos de alimentos de animales Socio para engorde de ganado Línea Gratuita para notificación de enfermedades en animales

----------


## Ararat

EN OXAPAMPA SE PUEDE CRIAR ANGUS, HEREFORD, SIMMENTAL Y HOLSTEIN.

----------

